# Norcold refrigerator problem



## Hipbone (Feb 20, 2017)

norcold refrigerator 2008. Works on propane not on 120. No power to unit.  how do I trace that back?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 21, 2017)

Is the fridge the only thing not working?  Check your GFI which is most likely located in bath.


----------



## Hipbone (Feb 21, 2017)

As far as I can tell everything else works, but I will check the GFI.   Thanks


----------



## Jack Hall (May 15, 2021)

What was the solution?  Inquiring minds want to know...


----------

